
Citron reverses opinion on Tesla. The story has become too compelling to ignore - mjlee
https://citronresearch.com/citron-reverses-opinion-on-tesla/
======
mschuster91
Money quote: "Like a magic trick, while everyone is focused on Elon smoking
weed, he is quietly smoking the whole automotive industry"

I can't help but wonder if both the weed incident and the 420$-make-Tesla-go-
private tweet were actually _planned_ to take looks away from the numbers...

